# صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2008)

*صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*
*في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*
*يرأس المجمع المقدس قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*
*




*
*أطال الله حياة قداسته ذخراً للكنيسة المقدسة و متعه بكل صحة وعافية سنين عديدة وأزمنة سالمة مديدة*
*



*
*نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل - مطران أسيوط ودير أبو مقار*





*نيافة الأنبا دوماديوس - مطران الجيزه*





*نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس - مطران البحيرة - دمنهور*





*نيافة الآنبا مرقس - مطران طولان ومرسليا*





*نيافه الانبا صرابامون - رئيس دير الأنبا بيشوي*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*






*نيافه الانبا بيشوي - مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ*





*نيافه الآنبا ويصا - أسقف البلينا - سوهاج*





*نيافة الانبا هدرا - أسقف أسوان وكومبوا وإدفوا*





*نيافه الإنبا أثناسيوس - أسقف عام فرنسا*





*نيافة الآنبا أمونيوس - أسقف الأقصر وإسنا وأرمنت*





*نيافه الانبا بفنوتيوس - أسقف كرسي سمالوط*





*نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس - أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص*





*نيافة الأنبا أنجيلوس - أسقف الشرقية والعاشر من رمضان*





*نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس مرقس - أسقف عام شئون افريقيا*





*نيافة الأنبا بنيامين - أسقف المنوفية*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

*صورة البابا بس اللي طلعت*

*باقي الآباء المطارنة ولا واحدة طلعت :smil13:*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*






*نيافة الأنبا تادروس - أسقف بورسعيد*





*نيافة الأنبا رويس - أسقف عام - القاهرة*





*نيافة الأنبا أغناطيوس - أسقف السويس*





*نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس - أسقف الزقازيق*





*نيافة الأنبا كيرلس - أسقف نجع حمادي وأبو طشت*





*نيافة الأنبا ساويروس - أسقف دير المحرق*





*نيافة الأنبا بولا - أسقف طنطا*





*نيافة الأنبا متاؤس - أسقف دير السريان*





*نيافة الأنبا موسي - أسقف عام الشباب - القاهرة*





*نيافة الأنبا مرقس - أسقف شبرا الخيمة*​


----------



## the servant (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

ياريت اخونا العزيز تعدل لينك باقي الصور او تاخد مسافة بين الليك والاسم اللي بعدة


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*



صور جميلة جدااا يا اثناسيوس 

ميرسى لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## yaso3 7abiby (23 سبتمبر 2008)

baraka salawathom tkoon ma3na


----------



## كارلوس جون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك علي الصور الجميله دي 
يا اثناسيوس ميرسي ليك
وربنا يباركلنا فيهم ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

صور جميله 
مرسىىىىى جدا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يطيل فى اعمرهم و يخليهم لينا 
علشان يرعو شعب الله فى كل مكان


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


​_


----------

